# Sana's Journal



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

I really wanted to start a journal in which I could post horse photos and stuff like that, and tell about my moments with horses 


Entry 1:

Well, today I was really really missing the time when I used to do horse riding.

I miss all the horses especially especially Cheena, Golden, Parraacha and Layla!! 

I wish I could see them many times more! I hope they are all well and fine!

I remember nearly all the horses!  Here are some photos and names of horses that I remember and have photos of 

This was Lucky 7  Everybody loved it!! It has a 7 on its face  Nearly every child wanted to ride it!











I will upload more later I guess


----------

